# Acute and Chronic cystitis



## Mtee (Oct 12, 2016)

What ICD-10 diagnosis code(s) should be reported for acute and chronic cystitis?

Thank you!


----------



## JEYCPC (Oct 13, 2016)

Acute = N30.00
Chronic = N30.20


----------

